# Wanted: Farm work/vineyard



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi im gemma from the UK desperately looking for some farm or vineyard work for 88 days so i am able to apply for my 2nd year visa.

I am hardworking and a quick learner.

Looking within the Perth or Darwin area;s e.g margaret river, bunbury, albany, new norsica etc.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Gemma


----------

